# Allergy Flare Up



## MilesMom

After 6 months of clear skin, fall is encroaching upon us. While the cool crisp mornings are great for our morning trail runs, my poor Miles is breaking out in hives again. 

The bumps are skin colored and mostly located on head/ neck/ and ears. They don't bother him at all, but are visible and worsening. 

We have had some good advice for Epsom salt baths, but the benefits last only a day. Benadryl does the trick,but I'd rather not give that to him for the next few months daily.

I believe the trigger is the lagoon by our house, which we avoid in the summer because of snakes. This lagoon also backs up to our dog beach, so when Miles swims he breaks out as well. 

My question is, should I avoid the lagoon and beach since it seems to aggravate him or just wait out the hives until the season changes? He loves the beach so much, swam for 1.5 hrs yesterday chasing his bumper. I'd hate to take him from that, as well as take him from his morning off leash run. But I don't want to continue aggravating his skin. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Rudy

Lagoons all most all have unstable ph levels 

these make great grounds for insects and bacteria even micro level critters 

my choices unless its clear cold free flowing waters

say no

lots of reactions to the mates even koy ponds  and micro level buggies thrive in them

He is reacting to a event or responding to a element in your choices 

skin and eyes usually are first to respond to the exposure 

the immunity is firing back


----------



## MilesMom

He's not going in the lagoon water, it's yucky in there and we would for sure get busted by the ranger. We run on the trail alongside it but it's quite overgrown these days so I know he's rubbing up against the plants. And since the lagoon plants are growing so much, they are making contact with the ocean we swim in and I am sure when it rains the pollen runs off into the water, which is why I think he breaks out after swimming in the ocean.

I feel so bad for him  

He's already on grain free food, and some have said to change his food but I am not sure if TOTW is so full of allergens it is the problem... salmon and potato food has been recommended.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

MilesMom--

Have you tried bathing him with an anti-bacterial type liquid soap after he swims? We found an all natural organic one at the pet store that has tea tree oil and that sort of thing. If she gets in any bodies of water, that is what we use at our vet's suggestion and it seems to work. When she used to get bumps just from grasses certain times of the year, I would giver her a bit of a quick wipe down bath with Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Soap (organic/liquid) just to get pollen off of her. It worked well, no more bumps.


----------



## Rudy

All grasses and plants if your near those waters release it

its like my kitchen right now

I need a Haz mat team going in" ;D

He is reacting to it or foods, home or sleeping area

the skin and eyes

are the 1st warning signs unless its a chemical exposure 

or far worse cancer

which this is not 

change his walks up some and locations 1 week 

keep us posted We care


----------



## MilesMom

We bathe him with aloe and green tea shampoo after swimming. It's organic too, and vet said it's ok to use it frequently since he breaks out. 

I have the bath wipes that go with it and haven't been using them because his skin has been so good, but I should give that a try and see how he does now that the problem has returned. 

The lagoon is the best trail to run on in the morning in foot vs car distance from our house so I'd like to try a few things before taking him out of it completely... it's the only trail he sees birds/ rabbits/ lizards because its more remote. The other trail is by the road so while he still gets to be off leash, the cars scare off most of the wildlife by morning. 

I will keep him out of the lagoon until the skin calms down then be diligent about bath wipes afterward, and maybe cut out half the running in the lagoon during the week and do a bit more on the boring trail in the weekday mornings (weekends are always trails further from the house). I'll make it up to him after work and take him somewhere special


----------



## Rudy

http://youtu.be/BYMmIEQuK_8






http://youtu.be/MeEWRNs13u8



Karen can 



http://youtu.be/O-5uOZj7dqk


----------



## Rudy




----------



## Kafka

MilesMom, could you please send a picture of what the bumps look like? It sounds like what Kafka has been getting over the last few weeks. 
I asked the vet (I was there for vaccination.. might as well get my money's worth ) and she didn't seem to know what it was.. except for perhaps an allergic reaction to maybe flea bites? but I'm not going to put Kafka on benadryl when it doesn't seem to bother her.
Please keep us posted if you find something that works.

I think I'll try dr. Bronner's to see if that helps.


----------



## Rudy




----------



## MilesMom

I will try to take a picture tonight, if not then tomorrow. It's easier to see them in the sun. They don't bother him at all.


----------



## Rudy

http://youtu.be/ND8doiVSLDw


----------



## MilesMom

Until I can get a close up, this is a general idea of what they look like. 

The Golden is Miles' BFF Apollo, and the chow mix is modeling Miles' snow jacket. This is a good shot of the back of poor Miles' head with his bumps. 

Would like to also mention his skin scraping is negative so we've ruled that out.


----------



## Kafka

Thanks for the picture! It does look similar. I'll see if I can take one of Kafka tonight or tomorrow. 
I love the snow jacket


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Kafka--

If you try the Dr. Bronner's, do not use the peppermint version on irritated or broken skin. It is quite strong and will sting. I learned that using it on my own skin with tiny cuts after gardening. They make an unscented version for babies and that is what I use if Ellie already has bumps. If she does not have any bumps, I use the peppermint because it smells great and should help repel bugs ( and we also have lots of it because we use it too). 

The Dr. Bronner's is probably not going to fix anything, but it works well for us for a quick wipedown with a microfiber cloth (followed by a wet cloth to rinse) to get any allergens off the coat at the end of playing outside. It is mild and organic with limited ingredients.


----------



## Kafka

Thanks!


----------

